# ONR a godsend just now.



## westerman

I'm having to 'wash' the car two or three times a week right now. It's getting covered in a sticky 'honeydew' every couple of days after washing.

I'm not sure if it's the birch tree I park near to. I'm beginning to think it's the Cotoneaster hedge which I park next to and is full of little insects.

So as I have no water supply close by and advice is being given to use water sparingly, I'm spraying ONR solution a panel at a time, leaving around a minute dwell time and then with a bucket of ONR and a soft sponge, just gently gliding the sticky goo off. 
It's very easy to remove but such a pain. I'm looking forward to returning to some proper "English" weather and soon.:wall:

Harry


----------



## BrummyPete

westerman said:


> I'm having to 'wash' the car two or three times a week right now. It's getting covered in a sticky 'honeydew' every couple of days after washing.
> 
> I'm not sure if it's the birch tree I park near to. I'm beginning to think it's the Cotoneaster hedge which I park next to and is full of little insects.
> 
> So as I have no water supply close by and advice is being given to use water sparingly, I'm spraying ONR solution a panel at a time, leaving around a minute dwell time and then with a bucket of ONR and a soft sponge, just gently gliding the sticky goo off.
> It's very easy to remove but such a pain. I'm looking forward to returning to some proper "English" weather and soon.:wall:
> 
> Harry


I've been cleaning my car every 4 days or so with ONR, it's def on my list to buy again at wax stock tomorrow

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## lowejackson

Been using ONR for about 5 or 6 years now. Spaying the panel first does make a difference and if there is a lot of dirt I have been using the Optimum waterless wash as a prespray on the dirty panels and then washing with ONR in the normal way.


----------



## Peteo48

I did my second ONR wash yesterday - car hadn't been washed for over 2 weeks but wasn't that dirty.

This time I used a pre spray and felt much more comfortable doing it this way. It stopped that initial draggy feel which made me feel as it I was sandpapering the car the first time out.


----------



## pt1

Its brilliant for a quick wash and also when it has been very hot and sunny because as you wash and dry a panel at a time you dont get the car drying whilst washing when you do a normal 2bm 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## EG30

ONR is my favorite detailing product bar none, nothing quite like it. Sure there are products that cleans better such as 3D rinsefree and more slick such as the more oily carpro Echo.

But for me at least it's the orginal no BS product that encapsulates dirt, gentle on your hands and so versatile I use it on cleaning all surfaces at home apart from washing dishes as it is not food safe and doesn't dissolve grease. Ideal for TV cabinets, benchtops, computer monitors and keyboards, smartphones etc.

I also find it to be a killer on interior surfaces when used with a good MF towel. On soiled interior surfaces I add car soap at normal car wash conc to ONR at 1:256 and get best of both worlds.

I often feel if it was priced 50X more, detailing elites would be hailing it as the unobtainum killer invention.


----------



## A&J

Funny how the UK needed a hosepipe ban to realize the potential of ONR. I wonder how many of you were saying just a year ago "I would never use ONR. It will scratch up my paint so bad"...

Ive been using it for about 3 years or so and the car still hasn't exploded 

And yes I agree...ONR is a godsend...not just in times of a hosepipe ban but in general.


----------



## iCraig

I presume ONR is time saving too?

Where’s the best place to buy it from?


----------



## Peteo48

Got mine - a small bottle - from motorgeek.co.uk for £6.95 plus p & p. Amazon prices vary - I've seen it on at silly prices.

Just done a quick guerilla wash! Car wet from rain but not that dirty anyway (just over 2 weeks from last wash). Able to use the ONR straight from the bucket and able, also, to do whole car. Dry off with microfibre drying towel and job done. Did wheels last with what was left. Carefully examining the car (it's silver so not always easy to see) for extra swirl marks - can't see any. They should say "Optimum No Rinse - nothing bad will happen!"


----------



## lowejackson

iCraig said:


> I presume ONR is time saving too?
> 
> Where's the best place to buy it from?


It can save a lot of time and can save using different chemicals, depending on the state of the car


----------

